# Cross country observations



## ADAguy (May 29, 2017)

Just returned fro travels thru Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Toronto, New York, Pennsylvania, Dc & Virginia, Access compliance is all over the map. Who is minding the store other than: CA, Tx, Florida & ?


----------



## cda (May 29, 2017)

Old area versus newer area?

Older population locations?

Calif likes everyone to have their hand held??

Hope you had good travels and saw some great country side


----------



## Msradell (May 29, 2017)

That's the problem, nobody is minding the store in most places! Anybody who thinks otherwise is very naïve.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 30, 2017)

In PA we need to be strict. The state audits us every few years and you can lose your cert if you screw up accessibility inspections to much.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 30, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Just returned fro travels thru Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Toronto, New York, Pennsylvania, Dc & Virginia, Access compliance is all over the map. Who is minding the store other than: CA, Tx, Florida & ?



Are you referring to existing or new since 1991 or both

Last I checked accessibility codes are not retroactive under the building codes.

If you are referring to the civil rights accessibility laws then the answer to you question is the Feds are not minding the store they created


----------



## Jmb (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree with Rick 18071. I am in Pennsylvania and work for a 3rd party in many jurisdictions.
The Commonwealth will audit us as plan reviewers and inspectors for accessibility.

Basically they do not allow for any construction tolerance in the audits.
A water closet at 18-1/8" from the sidewall is an "inspector miss" according to the auditors
A breakroom drop-in sink rim at 33-3/4" on one end and 34-1/4" on the other is a miss since the floor slopes at one end, according to the auditors
They will write up open front toilet seats as an accessibility issue when that is only a plumbing code requirement; I have fought them on this one

After an audit the Pennsylvania Department of Labor and Industry Auditor sends a letter of notice to the municipality that basically states that we don't know what we are doing. The municipal manger then decides to hire a different 3rd party since we "missed"  a grab bar at 36-1/8" to the top instead of 36" max


----------



## tmurray (Jun 1, 2017)

Jmb said:


> I agree with Rick 18071. I am in Pennsylvania and work for a 3rd party in many jurisdictions.
> The Commonwealth will audit us as plan reviewers and inspectors for accessibility.
> 
> Basically they do not allow for any construction tolerance in the audits.
> ...



Wow, that's rough. Sounds like the auditors either do third party inspections or are just trying to justify their positions.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 1, 2017)

Trip was great, Chicago to Canada via Michigan, Canada to Niagra Falls to Buffalo (FLW - Martin House) to Hershey/Penn and Harrisburg, Penn turnpike (95) to Falling Water and Kentuck Nob then to Gettysburg and Falls Church, ending in Dumfries, VA. and DC Naval Yard for my son-in-laws retirement after 30 years.
Yes, very old to recently new and everything in between.
Yes code is not retroactive but ADA is and it isn't getting done.
ADA relies on complaints, no ADA cops out there.
Feds at Smithsonian Air and Flight at Dulles and the Chicago airport have DFs that are not in alcoves or with rails.
Curbcuts everywhere are not yet compliant.
Niagara excuse, it is topographically challenged on the Canadian side.
I'll attach photos as soon as I finish sorting.


----------



## conarb (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh no, now you are going to demand that Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Water be ruined.


----------



## steveray (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm with MT, noone is doing ADA enforcement because no one is getting paid to do it, until there is a lawsuit and then everyone cries that they didn't know and they shouldn't have to comply...As far as "new" construction, we can't even get our tiny little state all on the same page so forget about the country...


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 2, 2017)

No Conarb, Falling Water and other FLW residences are mostly on the historic register and protected. The site parking, RR's and gift shops are mostly compliant.
Besides, FW requires over 100 vertical steps to tour it, you are told this in advance.


----------

